# Tonka's viking build thread



## lilbigtonka

Well she has started and def isn't slowing down anytime soon


----------



## DaveMK1

Looking good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## jrpro130

awesome!!!


----------



## greenkitty7

Tonka! Updates?!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Soon should have it by the middle of the week, I have been hunting and away but clutch should be back this week and install my 2" lift mount my laws and have snorkels installed pics coming


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

nice how u liking it


----------



## lilbigtonka

Only drove it around the yard this week I will def be riding it and will have had more seat time on it I do know eps has spoiled me


----------



## lilbigtonka

Greaseless and machined and awesome quality windshield now just to button the snorkels up and put it back together should be ready to roll


----------



## greenkitty7

Who did the clutch work Tonka?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Todd at hunterworks


----------



## lilbigtonka




----------



## jrpro130

Nice! Looks awesome! Get her dirty


----------



## lilbigtonka

Already did at ryc she did good sucks motor is already stained after one ride there lol


----------



## Ole Nasty

Motor already stained?


----------



## Polaris425

Looks great!


----------



## lilbigtonka

Yea the clay at ryc is the nasty red crap not no shiney aluminum anymore


----------



## DangerRanger13

are those 30in mudlights on 12in wheels


----------



## 2010Bruterider

DangerRanger13 said:


> are those 30in mudlights on 12in wheels



29.5 outlaws. 
It looks awesome too. How'd the clutch work in that clay mud?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Does awesome just as good as my brute if not better and I had stage 3 vfj on the brute and yes I have 30 mudlites and 12 wheels and 29.5 laws also


----------



## DangerRanger13

how did the mudlites do..i have 28in mudzilla's but im looking at 30 mudlites


----------



## lilbigtonka

Mudlites do good in sand and on trail but don't even think about doing what my laws do in the nasty


----------



## DangerRanger13

I trail ride a lot. the mud I find on the trails here is not thick and most mud holes are deep because of wheel ruts. that's why im thinking of mudlites


----------



## lilbigtonka

Mudlites do decent and better then most betray them to be.....I think you will be happy with them, but since it was nice out this morning and a good 65 degrees me and my sidekick went for a lil ride


----------



## lilbigtonka

Working on the stereo this will be a roof mount ran off my iPhone like all my other ones were on the brute I'm not quite done with it yet should be nice a clear when I get the kickers mounted and 2 fosgate amps


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Wow, that's starting to look great.


----------



## JPs300

Wifey said to tell you her 'rex stereo will be louder.........


:wall:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Don't make me up the Annie cuz I will fill the bed around the yeti lol jk


----------



## lilbigtonka

Started my bedliner


----------



## lilbigtonka

Finished my stereo overhead in the viking it def can be heard running the 2 fosgate amps......











---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

Also went ahead and slugged the wet clutch


----------



## popokawidave

Evertthing was fine until you bought a side x side. Then Corey bought one. I couldn't be out done so I got one too. I got alot of compliments on the green . I just couldn't get camo like you 2.


----------

